# Question regarding Prime Now



## rpark (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

For those that deliver for Prime Now I would like to ask a few questions. Do you like the job and would you say it is better than delivering packages? Is it true that it pays the same and you can accept tip? Also, is it a lot more mileage? Thank you so much.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Of course it's better. That's why it's harder to get blocks for prime now. My warehouse only offers logistics or else I'd be all over prime now.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Prime now is better, tip with about same amount of mileage but you gotta fish for blocks. It's such a chore when you get no reserve blocks for the week and have to fish for 40 hours worth of blocks. I guess if you have to factor the fishing time into your hourly pay, then Prime now isn't much better than flex since you don't have to fish for flex.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not sure if Prime Now is really any better now. Since the tips have been drastically reduced, and the mileage and tolls tend to be much higher, I'm thinking logistics might better now. In fact now in Miami I try to avoid the Prime Now shifts and just do Hot Wheels instead. Last Friday on two of my Prime Now blocks I only got paid $36, which implies I either got no tips or they paid significantly less than $18 an hour.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Logistics is definitely not better. They continually look for ways to %^#^ you over any way they can. It gets worse every month. At least with Prime Now you know what you are getting. The worst part is the cheap bastards are closing in on $1 a box 1/2 of what the Post Office gets and way way less then UPS & Fed Ex. But $1/box isn't good enough either they want more and more and more from you until eventually you are delivering for free.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> Prime now isn't much better than flex since you don't have to fish for flex.


LOL... You don't have to fish for Flex? You kidding right? They've hired so many more drivers, even the shitty, 6-9 or 7-10 are gone in matter of seconds. When I say bad, I'm talking about over 20 packages all reattempts to 99% apartments. Flex is only worth it during the mornings. Everything after that is bullshit.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Had the opportunity to do Prime now, but with the high availability of blocks here for logistics and the fact I don't have a ton of free time to work in stayed in logistics. Didn't seem worth it for the tips to have to fight for blocks and lose out on the times I can work.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

mke said:


> Had the opportunity to do Prime now, but with the high availability of blocks here for logistics and the fact I don't have a ton of free time to work in stayed in logistics. Didn't seem worth it for the tips to have to fight for blocks and lose out on the times I can work.


If you are in MKE you never had the opportunity to switch. People that filled out the survey got switched to Prime Now and then the selfish blank managers at logistics complained to Amazon and made every single driver switch back. It was a real dick move by them.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> If you are in MKE you never had the opportunity to switch. People that filled out the survey got switched to Prime Now and then the selfish blank managers at logistics complained to Amazon and made every single driver switch back. It was a real &%[email protected]!* move by them.


That sucks they did that I didn't even try. They've had so much work lately I know they were freaking out about losing drivers.

If you want to switch I would try again in a few weeks. They'll probaly let one driver go, but no way they were going to let drivers go in mass. You might want to talk to the drivers over there to see how availability of blocks is going 1st, seems like it could be rough with all the hiring and advertising they were doing.


----------



## rpark (May 16, 2016)

I was thinking I could do Prime Now if there is a opportunity but after reading the replies guess not. I'm also thinking not many people would tip and it would be a lot more mileage.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

rpark said:


> I was thinking I could do Prime Now if there is a opportunity but after reading the replies guess not. I'm also thinking not many people would tip and it would be a lot more mileage.


People do tip and tip well for the most part. Problem now is amazon is keeping part of the tips and applying it to the $18/hour base rate and not giving us a breakdown of how they came to the conclusion of what we are paid for each block. This results in them not having to pay out as much money themselves and a drastic pay cut for the drivers. This is turn makes it not really worth it anymore since yes it is a lot more miles than logistics and not much more pay.


----------

